# What do you want ina 2-legged partner?



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

We or most of us know what we want in a 4-legged partner.

What do you want in a 2-legged partner?

Open to discussion.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

For SAR: I want someone that can keep up with me and the dog when he's on a trail. I want someone who isn't afraid to get muddy, sweaty, and scratched up from blackberry bushes, trees. Will be unphased by snakes, spiders, and other forms of wildlife. I want someone who is observant, can walk, talk, and keep track of their location in relationship to the starting point in their head without having to be glued to a map or GPS. There's more but that's a start.


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> We or most of us know what we want in a 4-legged partner.
> 
> What do you want in a 2-legged partner?
> 
> Open to discussion.


Good confirmation/show line, fit, biddable and no handler aggression/weak nerves


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Faisal Khan said:


> Good confirmation/show line, fit, biddable and no handler aggression/weak nerves


lol 

young, showline, fitness level not as important, biddalbe, slight handler aggression is ok no weak nerves...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Gourmet cook, a fox and a whore in the bedroom. 

Dumber than a bag of rocks might be interesting.☺


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

If he can wear a decoy suit and take a beating on the field, knows the rules of the game... Yup he's pretty much welcome here :lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've had my partner for just short of 47 yrs. Couldn't ask for better. :wink:


----------



## jamie lind (Feb 19, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> We or most of us know what we want in a 4-legged partner.
> 
> What do you want in a 2-legged partner?
> 
> Open to discussion.


A pulse.


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

i really require an alpha male, one who actually deserves to be in charge--knows how to handle himself, knows how to handle situations and weapons and his body and my body, but one who wields his power with deference, never a BULLY--because those guys are actually cowards. also intellect is totally important--i cannot respect you if you are "dumb as a box of rocks" and if i cannot respect you i am going to constantly test you (and probably cheat on you...i can be a terrible person when i am simply heeding instinct).
i am super happy when i can look to my mate for guidance and authority and i seek very hard to please by nature--they just have to be the right person for me.
i am excruciatingly lucky to have found my husband, and that he still loves me so much in spite of how OCD and ADD i get...we also have a fantastic daughter... a really great family...things i never even thought i'd be happy having when i was hard-to-handle punk rocker chick in my allarmingly self-destructive youth.


----------



## Kristin Muntz (Jul 3, 2012)

Handler hard, good nerves, highly motivated with an off switch  

12 years with my alpha now, sometimes have a hard time finding a motivator and I would not call him trainable but he's highly intelligent! Good producer too. Tends to be on the civil side instead of social. :razz:


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Loyal. Walks next to me. Willing to follow. Worthy of being followed.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> I've had my partner for just short of 47 yrs. Couldn't ask for better. :wink:


40 + years here. Feel the same. He's the yin to my yang!


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Gillian,

I guess I should have asked this first...... Are you talking of a working partner or the other kind? I've had some that I would want at my side when we charge hell with that bucket of water but tend to be overly destructive around the house. :twisted:


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

You guys are way to serious here. Do your spouses inspect your WDF posts or WTF.? 

This is fantasy world shit.I think.

I love my old lady too.. She puts up with all my crap which if you know me ain't a piece of cake. She is much younger than me and has been a dedicated care taker during all my rough medical issues. 

She is now practically alone handling a substantial family business in Costa Rica. She been forced to spend 6 weeks this summer managing it down there and spends full time here doing it. 

In addition she has raised our kids the youngest boy is only 12 years old. 

So I joke around a bunch but this is one descent chick. There I said it.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

jamie lind said:


> A pulse.


pulse optional.... :-o


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Confidence, drive, hardness. Athletic but not overdone. Definitely on the civil side but stable, sociability anywhere from fairly social to one-man. Not neurotic or OCD in any way... Observant and attentive to detail... Looks don't matter as much as temperament does, but has to be something appealing enough. 

Had a "malinois" that provided a nice counter-balance to my temperament/energy, and was a good match, but I can't handle self destructive behavior so that was that.

Current one is more of a "bulldog". Not usually into bulldogs but he might be a good one... LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

" Do your spouses inspect your WDF posts or WTF.?"

We both know each others pass words to any sites visited, e-mail, etc. 
Pretty boring huh?! :grin:


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gl9AGlbe3YU


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

jamie lind said:


> A pulse.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Catherine Gervin (Mar 12, 2012)

Joby Becker said:


> pulse optional.... :-o


"Mary Jane's Last Dance", anyone?


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Don't marry a woman who has cheated in the past or a woman who is a bitch or really bad with money and you should be fine.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

Don't marry a man who has cheated in the past or a man who is an assh*le or really bad with money and you should do fine. Or any man who's still living at home with mom.


----------



## Ben Thompson (May 2, 2009)

Hahahahaha


----------

